# TFH magazine cover, what are they eating?



## Zane (Feb 14, 2008)

On the cichlid cover the babes have yellow food in their bellies, what is it?? Is is egg yolk?

Also, where did parachromis come from, it is not in any of my tepoot or axelrod or tfh books?
A link would be nice to this info, unless your fingers wanna go.

Thx :fish:


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks (Jan 24, 2008)

I think Parachromis are African? Not sure.

Egg yolk is a common home made fry food....


----------



## Blu-ray (Apr 28, 2008)

that is just their yolk sac. they are in the first day of free swimming, after a few days yolk sac will be consumed and they start eating. their belly will get the color of the food that they eat, for example brine shrimp makes it orange.

to make sure, you can ask the photographer himself! :lol: http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?t=172891&highlight=tfh+magazine


----------



## Blu-ray (Apr 28, 2008)

also I think that photo is not the original photo taken by the camera, they have intensified those blue and yellows on the fry to make a harmony with the texts on the cover.


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

> where did parachromis come from


Parachromis is Central American genus name. It's a bit miss leading in that we commonly associate names with "chromis" and "tilapia" with African cichlids.I expect to see this more in the future as cichlids are always being re-desribed and put into new general families.


----------



## BlackShark11k (Feb 16, 2007)

Zane said:


> Also, where did parachromis come from, it is not in any of my tepoot or axelrod or tfh books?Thx :fish:


Parachromis is a relatively new genus for some guapotes (e.g. P. dovii).

Parachromis species were previously known under Cichlasoma. Kullander and some others split the genus into many others. One of those is Parachromis.

Occasionally you will here the fish listed under Parachromis with a different genus, such as Hericthys or Nandopsis.

Art


----------



## Zane (Feb 14, 2008)

I looked it up here, thought the P. Mag looked alot like the C. Mag.
And it is. Thx for the confirmation. 
I did as suggested with the question.
Word


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

Just out of curiosity, does anyone know where to find a cross reference for the old to new genus names?


----------



## terd ferguson (Jul 31, 2007)

Joels fish said:


> Just out of curiosity, does anyone know where to find a cross reference for the old to new genus names?


Some still call Parachromis "Cichlasoma". Some will call Parachromis "Ex-Cichlasoma". Experts spend hours of seminars debating what to call fishes and which genus to put them in. It's crazy.

Parachromis currently consists of:
1. Parachromis dovii, common name: Wolf Cichlid or Dovii
2. Parachromis managuense, common name: Jaguar Cichlid
3. Parachromis motaguense, common name: Red Tiger Mota or Tiger Mota or Gold Tiger Mota
4. Parachromis friedrichsthalii, common name: Freddy or Friedrichsthalii's Cichlid
5. Parachromis loiselli, common name: Loiselli or Loiselli's Cichlid
These are sometimes broken down further depending on the actual collection location. For instance, "Parachromis managuense, Lago Nicaragua Variety". This is just a jaguar from Lake Nicaragua. Or "Parachromis loiselli, La Ceiba Variety". Again, it's just the location in which they were collected.

I keep all these but the dovii. I think the Cichlasoma grammodes should probably be included in the Parachromis genus. They are commonly called the mini dovii and exhibit the looks and characteristics of it's common namesake.

Common names are probsbly the easiest way to talk about these (and most) cichlids so that everyone understands. I mean, everyone knows what a jaguar is, right? It's nice to know the scientific names to sound cool and impress your friends though. I try to include whatever the current scientific name the pros use along with the common name when talking about my fishes on the interwebz.


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

> Some still call Parachromis "Cichlasoma". Some will call Parachromis "Ex-Cichlasoma". Experts spend hours of seminars debating what to call fishes and which genus to put them in. It's crazy.


 You aren't kidding about that :roll: , that was why I was asking about a cross reference. Here I use common names because it's the easiest way to communicate with people (especially the noobs) . I like to stay current on the scientific names because I find it helpfull when doing research or reading stock lists from sellers that list them that way. If you know of a list of recent changes(for CA cichlids in general) let me know.


----------



## duaneS (Aug 31, 2006)

For a while a lot the fish in what is now called Parachromis, were located in the genus Nandopsis, but a couple years ago Nandopsis was restricted to the cichlids endemic to the Greater Antillies islands of Cuba and Hispaniola. Some of the literature you find older than a few years, will use that genus.
Nandopsis haitiensus
















And Nandopsis tetracanthus
















There is another, Nandopsis ramsdeni, but I've never seen one in the flesh(as of yet).


----------

